
Show HN: My first indie project - Annotate - rhsapps
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.annotate.image
======
nappy
This is cool, I installed and gave it a try. If I can offer some unsolicited
feedback:

This opens up directly to recent images, this is somewhat unintuitive and
jarring- I wasn't sure I was in your app to get started, and didn't realize
immediately I needed to select a photo.

I used one of your promo codes, thanks for this. I found the blur feature to
be the most useful, I'd suggest making the free version of the app allow you
to experiment with this feature. Maybe have the free version watermark images?
Or limit the number of images you can save.

A walkthrough/intro screen to get started would go a long way.

Anyways, cool project, thanks for sharing

~~~
rhsapps
Thank you so much for taking the time to provide feedback, I really appreciate
it!

> This opens up directly to recent images, this is somewhat unintuitive and
> jarring

The reason I did this was because I wanted the users to be able to start
annotating images as quickly as possible. I do see value in having some kind
of walkthrough/on-boarding the first time they open the app to explain this
behavior. Thanks for pointing this out.

> I'd suggest making the free version of the app allow you to experiment with
> this feature

I solved this problem by letting you use all the pro features in the upgrade
popup. Here is an example -
[https://imgur.com/a/Kmxjm4d](https://imgur.com/a/Kmxjm4d)

~~~
farhang
I nearly emailed you with just about the same feedback about how the app opens
and one's surprised by being in the gallery. I get your point about wanting
users to start right away. And now that I am used to your app, I am glad how
quickly I get to the photos. Perhaps even a quick toast at least could say :
pick a photo to start?

~~~
rhsapps
> Perhaps even a quick toast at least could say : pick a photo to start?

I like this suggestion. I added this toast and you should see it in the next
release (probably tomorrow). Thanks for your feedback :)

~~~
rhsapps
Your suggestion made it to the latest update. Thanks once again!

------
rhsapps
Here are a few promo codes for the full version :)

072XBP87NQQB9TDFUMKJQGW

3M5XYYA45FVWHHRZJ6U60NM

7Y7PYKWBD0PCEX7BTK6LESA

RUY3F3XCRGFPJBZRB5FFJ2Q

GE7VDF38YKDS0G6BSFD3LA5

XD1PN64EVNY09ZXU82PUHJN

YHS0YGNEB3M5MZYUW4F60WZ

EHZVLEW4D663U64T7R3V768

QYWRY68DWRGG1QP140EC9UJ

E014H189UDH6VJHHVPSHH2S

~~~
devxpy
That's quite generous

------
rhsapps
Intro Video -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zxvy1YZLClU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zxvy1YZLClU)

